# Vampire to DF Body Adapter



## Killer Kane (Dec 17, 2018)

Hello, what I'm looking for is an adapter that can be screwed into the head of a surefire vampire head that in turn, allows the head to be screwed onto the Surefire M600DF body while maintaining contact between the battery and head. I run the DF weaponlight on my rifle 80% of the time. But too often the need for the vampire IR function is needed and I dont have time to unmount the DF body and remount the Vampire body as it requires me to disassemble the rifle to remove the mount.

Basically I just need to be able to swap heads quickly. But the DF 18650 body is too large to accept the smaller vampire head. 

Is this something that is possible to machine?


----------



## WilhelmApotheke (Dec 18, 2018)

Have you ever tried it with the DF 18655?


----------



## Killer Kane (Dec 19, 2018)

Not with an 18650, but I have used the head with a 16650. 
I just would like a way to get it on the larger DF body.


----------



## Bucket (Dec 23, 2018)

It is possible. It would add some length.


----------



## Killer Kane (Jan 10, 2019)

Bucket said:


> It is possible. It would add some length.



For me the added length would not be bad. 
It would put the head a little closer to the end of my suppressor helping to minimize some of the shadow.


----------



## Bucket (Jan 10, 2019)

I would like to help you out.

Since I don't have that light on hand, I would need the light and 2nd head to be sure it fits properly. Would you be able to do without them for a period of time?

An example of my work.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Killer Kane (Jan 13, 2019)

Cool. 
Let me make it thru some upcoming ops and then I can pm you and send them to you.


----------



## H4ppyB34r (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm very interested to see where this wound up. I have several Vampires, and I would very much like to use them on Dual Fuel bodies. 

Most of my stuff is now on 18650 cells, so this would just simplify the battery loadout.


----------



## slappomatt (Sep 19, 2020)

it could work, but I don't "think" it would be ideal. what is the voltage range of the 1 and 2 cell vampire heads? pretty sure the 4.2VDC of a fresh LI-ion wouldn't work with the 3v head and the 6v head might not work well at the 2V li-ion low end voltage. 

that said I do run my 2cell vampire on a 16650 although I havent tested it that long to see how long it last.


----------



## Iron-E (Jan 20, 2021)

Did you ever get the adapter? I'm interested in having an adapter to fit a Vampire head on a DF 18350 body.


----------

